# Lancome foundations for darker ladies



## MACaholic76 (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm looking for something new and thought I'd give Lancome a try since MAC discontinued my favorite foundation a while back.  
Any of you ladies use any Lancome foundations? Do they have suitable shades for golden/darker skintones?  
Thanks!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jan 29, 2008)

I used Lancome Color ID and Photogenic six or seven or so years ago.  I really liked the Color ID but it's now being replaced with Color Ideal.  I'm a NW 45 in MAC so I don't think you will have any problem finding a shade that matches your skintone.  Hope that helps.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 29, 2008)

I think I'm still on the fence about them because while I don't feel like it's too heavy on my skin, I never quite did find the right shade and I found that the names of the shades weren't very descriptive/predictable.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello everyone. I am a new beauty advisor for lancome and they have really done well with foundations for woc. I recommend the color ideal line for anyone. it has good color payoff, nice finish and for my nc45/50 has the perfect color. I also like teint idole cause its really longwearing w/out fading. I havent had and orange like oxidizing with either. also u can got to any counter and get color matched and get a sample. my counter and probably a few others are really pushing that. hth!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_Hello everyone. I am a new beauty advisor for lancome and they have really done well with foundations for woc. I recommend the color ideal line for anyone. it has good color payoff, nice finish and for my nc45/50 has the perfect color. I also like teint idole cause its really longwearing w/out fading. I havent had and orange like oxidizing with either. also u can got to any counter and get color matched and get a sample. my counter and probably a few others are really pushing that. hth!_

 
Ohh, cooooool!  We seem to be about the same shade.  Please tell me which shades you use in which Lancome foundations! This is sooo helpful! 
Thank you.


----------



## braidey (Jan 29, 2008)

I am a NW45 and I use Lancome foundation Teint Idole in Suede 5 and I really like it.  You can get Lancome foundation  really cheap from ebay.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_Ohh, cooooool!  We seem to be about the same shade.  Please tell me which shades you use in which Lancome foundations! This is sooo helpful! 
Thank you._

 
No problem. i like the color ideal foundation the best and I'm III 20. The finish is natural and med coverage.
I also like teint idole in bisque 8 for a longer wear and it has more coverage. u can pm me if u have anymore questions


----------



## MACLover327 (Feb 9, 2008)

I work for Lancome & I would recommend any of the darker shades in Color Ideal Liquid Makeup - it is oil free, sheer to moderate coverage, and has spf15. Don't go with teint idole - even though its nice because its full coverage, the darker shades are way too orange. They need to work on fixing that!


----------



## nooeeyy (Feb 12, 2008)

In my personal opinion and this is just me, Lancome, Estee Lauder do not carry brands for women of color. At all. the hues are too light and there is nothing in between. If you are medium to darker skinned forget about it. One of the reasons I first turned to MAC was the difficulty I found in finding a compatible foundation. Finding the right foundation is key. It is after all the foundation of your look. To me everything else can be drug store brand but I will invest in the right foundation. I have like a yellowish golden tone and I could honstly never wear Lancome or Estee Lauder. But thats just me.


----------



## milamonster (Feb 16, 2008)

i got a sample from them
theyll match you at the counter and give you the sample
i think theyre still doing it
i liked mine, ia ctually have it on in some o f my fotds, they mismatched my sis a bit. but you shoudl try out the sample


----------



## megzjada (Sep 27, 2015)

Lancome, mmmmm,  I was matched in store to number 10...wow, that's all I will say, the finish is so silky, I purchased on the spot.


----------



## Beryl (Sep 3, 2016)

Does Lancome sell small bottles like 10 or 15 ml of their foundations?


----------



## Monsy (Sep 3, 2016)

they do not


----------

